# Beyoncé und Jay-Z trauen sich!



## Tokko (6 Apr. 2008)

*Beyoncé und Jay-Z trauen sich!*




 05/4/2008 15:15 
Beyoncé Knowles und Jay-Z, haben am Freitag in New York geheiratet, nur drei Tage, nachdem sie eine Hochzeitslizenz beantragt und damit große Spekulationen in der Presse ausgelöst hatten. Den Feierlichkeiten gingen aufwendige Vorbereitung voraus, und Dutzende von Reportern und Fotografen hatten sich im Vorfeld vor Jay-Z’ Loft in Tribeca versammelt.
"Ja, es ist eine Hochzeit," bestätigte eine Quelle E! News gegenüber. Es war jedoch nicht klar, ob die eigentliche Zeremonie schon vorher an einer anderen Örtlichkeit stattfand, oder ob sie in dem Penthouse Appartment vollzogen werden sollte.
Amy Vongpitaka, Besitzerin der in Thailand ansässigen Firma Amy's Orchids, bestätigte E! News gegenüber, dass sie die Blumen für Beyoncés Hochzeit gestellt habe. "Der Designer rief uns vor einer Woche an, und wir mussten schnell handeln. 200 Arbeiter haben 100.000 weiße Dendrobium-Orchideen geschnitten und bearbeitet, und dann haben wir die schönsten 60.000 ausgewählt."
Noch gibt es keine offizielle Bestätigung, doch alles deutet auf ein eheliches Bündnis hin. Alan Nierob, Beyoncés Sprecher, sagte er habe “keinen Kommentar”.
Die Zeremonie fand im kleinen Kreis von ca. zwei Dutzend Freunden und Familienmitgliedern statt. Anwesend waren u. a.: Die Eltern der Braut und des Bräutigams, Knowles' jüngere Schwester Solange Jay-Z' Mutter Gloria Carter, ehemalige Destiny's Child-Mitglieder Kelly Rowland und Michelle Williams sowie Gwyneth Paltrow und Chris Martin, der mit dem Sänger in der Vergangenheit zusammengearbeitet hat.
Die meisten waren in weiß gekleidet. Ebenfalls anwesend: Der Pfarrer der Familie Knowles aus Houston, der vermutlich die Trauung vorgenommen hat.
George Clooney wurde ebenfalls vor Ort in einem schicken Anzug fotografiert, später stellte sich aber heraus, dass er für ein Taping der US-Talkshow _Charlie Rose_ da war. Das war jedenfalls gutes Timing).
Waren die Festlichkeiten zunächst eher gedämpft, ging es gegen 2:30 Uhr morgens richtig los, als das Lied "I Want You Back" von den Jackson 5 aus dem Penthouse erschallte, gefolgt von Hip-Hip-Musik. Die Musik lief gegen 4 Uhr noch auf voller Lautstärke, und nichts deutete darauf hin, dass die Party in absehbarer Zeit zu Ende gehen würde.
Dem Fest voraus ging ein Tag voller Vorbereitungen. Unter anderem wurden kistenweise cremefarbene Orchideen und übergroße Kronleuchter angeliefert, und ein weißes Tuch wurde über das Dach des Gebäudes gespannt, vermutlich um Regentropfen fernzuhalten... und Kameraobjektive.
Mehreren Presseberichten zufolge spielte die Römische Zahl IV auf der Party eine große Rolle. Die Zahl steht zum einen für das Hochzeitsdatum (4/4/08), hat aber auch für Braut und Bräutigam eine besondere Bedeutung: Beide sind an einem 4. des Monats geboren – Knowles im September und Jay-Z im Dezember.
_(__In Touch Weekly_ berichtet, dass das Duo, das ein gleiches Tattoo mit der Nummer “IV” am Ringfinger trägt, am 4. Mai in Frankreich noch einmal heiraten will. Jay-Z ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedoch mit Mary J. Blige auf Tournee, und die Tour ist nach offiziellen Angaben erst am 8. Mai zu Ende).
Die Hochzeitsgerüchte um das Paar vermehrten sich, als die Zeitschrift _People_ am Dienstag berichtete, die Superstars hätten eine Hochzeitslizenz in Scarsdale Village, New York, beantragt.
Gefüttert wurden die Gerüchte außerdem durch die Ankunft von vermutlichen Hochzeitsgästen in New York, im Besonderen von Rowland und Williams. Die zwei waren in bester Laune und stellten Donnerstagabend ein Video von einer nicht benannten Örtlichkeit online. Dieser Ort war das Four Seasons, wie sich später herausstellte.
Knowles, 26, und Jay-Z, 38, sind seit fast sechs Jahren zusammen.
Rauschende Flitterwochen sind jedoch nicht zu erwarten.Der Rapper steht kurz davor, einen 150-Millionen-Deal mit Live Nation zu unterzeichnen und hat Konzerte am Samstag in Greensboro, North Carolina, und am Sonntag in Washington, D.C.

Quelle :
www.eonline.com


----------

